# I have questions about my burning stomach



## sm00sm00 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

My name is Sarah and I am 19 years old. For about the past year and a half I have been struggling with what I assume to be GERD. My stomach is either burning or feels super sensitive around the clock and I have yet to find anything that gives me relief. I have been to the doctor several times and had multiple tests done. Upper GI, Cat scan w/ Barium, every blood test you could think of and everything has come back clear. Although I am thrilled that there is nothing seriously wrong with me it is very annoying to live in almost constant pain. I am just curious if anyone on this forum has been able to find relief either through medicine or natural remedies. Also, does anyone have some legitimate information on the relationship between constipation and acid reflux? I have been struggling to have a bowel movement every day and was wondering if anyone knew if my burning stomach would clear up if I was going to the bathroom everyday for an extended period of time.


----------

